# AeroFlo 60 Grow Thread



## aeronewby (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my first grow in the new Aeroflo 60 that I just purchased. I am running 4 600s. SolorMax Bulbs (90,000 Lumens) Lumatek Digital Ballasts. I am using The fora Series Nutrients. Flora Gro Flora Micro and Flora Bloom. I will also be using Hydroguard as well as Hygrozyme. All 60 plants were transplanted into the system yesterday. The strain is Grand Daddy Purple. A 100% Indica Strain. All 60 plants were fully rooted in 1 inch rockwool cubes prior to tranplant. They are in the 3 inch baskets with hydroton all around it. I am not using the crappy coco cups that cam with it. I ran the system with straight water for the first 8 hours then I added 2.5 Grow per gallon and 2.5 Micro per gallon. The Current PH is 5.5. PPM is 550 and Water temp is 73 (a bit high to me what do you think)? The canopy temp is 79 F and the RH is 39%. All 4 lights are air-cooled and currently approx 22 inches above plants. I also added an airpump with 4 airstones to the resevoir. I set the oxygen level to the max. I have succesfully done many soil grows but this is my first experiment with aeroponics. Please give all your best advice. I will update the thread with pics once a day. I have a goal of 3 Lbs minimum. I plan to lolipop and use netting. I will leave it up to you guys on telling me when to flower. I want to see the roots take off first. In each chamber i raised the water level right up to the bottom of the baskets. Is this OK. I dont want my plants to dye from over-watering. Please look at pics and advise. Thanks.


----------



## potroast (Jan 7, 2009)

None of those links work for me, but it doesn't matter, I don't need to see newly rooted cuttings. Yes, keep the water level high in the tubes until you have a lot of roots growing out of the net pots. The Flora series is a 3 part nutrient, you need to use all 3 all the time. The bloom is needed to help roots now. The most important part of that system is the nutrient solution, keep it less than 75F, and topped-off properly, and change it regularly, to be successful. As the plants get used to the lights, lower them to 15 inches over the tops of the plants.

HTH


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 7, 2009)

potroast said:


> None of those links work for me, but it doesn't matter, I don't need to see newly rooted cuttings. Yes, keep the water level high in the tubes until you have a lot of roots growing out of the net pots. The Flora series is a 3 part nutrient, you need to use all 3 all the time. The bloom is needed to help roots now. The most important part of that system is the nutrient solution, keep it less than 75F, and topped-off properly, and change it regularly, to be successful. As the plants get used to the lights, lower them to 15 inches over the tops of the plants.
> 
> HTH


OK we are starting day 3 now since i transplanted the rockwool cubes into the system. I do not see any growth yet, however I do see more roots starting to come out of the baskets. Some of them look a little droopy to me. Is it normal for them to be in shock after transplant and for how long? Is it possible to over-water in this system. Here are some new pics. Hopefully these ones work. I do not want to flip to bloom untill I start to notice growth. Perhaps at approx 8 to 12 inches. what do you all think. Also when do I add hydroguard and hygrozyme and how much of each. I do not want to get bacteria water temp is at 74F


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

your table looks perfect. your walls need a coat of paint though. lol
i don't know anything about aero but i will watch this grow.


----------



## bca21 (Jan 8, 2009)

your shit looks awesome bro...


----------



## KP2 (Jan 8, 2009)

throw a big bottle of ice into the res to lower the temps if you like, it will help, and a bottle is usually good for a day (lights on).

it's normal for the plants to look droopy with gh3, they grow quickly, and the vegetation is full of plant juice . they look great to me!

you remind me of someone... if i said great pot for everyone, would it ring a bell?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

he reminds me of someone as well. one of my friends actually.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah - SUPER NICE setup, Bra! Your room, lights, etc all look great! Thanks for posting pictures - I look forward to seeing your garden grow. I love the AeroFlo's - never had a real one but I've made a few of my own. They are a really fun DIY project. I've never grown boo in one, but my Mom kills it with butter leaf and basil in one I made for her birthday present! Not sure if you've seen this post on Roll It Up, but I've learned lots regarding aero gardening from this thread and continue to follow it... 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html

The StinkBud system is similar to the AeroFlo, and all info in this thread is applicable.

3 pounds, huh? Yeah! Have you considered CO2?


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 8, 2009)

looks good..if you had the space you could totally stager out that 60 site on both sides of the aroflow. and make a huge frame out of 2 by 4s and put up a screen...looks good..


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 10, 2009)

naturalhigh said:


> looks good..if you had the space you could totally stager out that 60 site on both sides of the aroflow. and make a huge frame out of 2 by 4s and put up a screen...looks good..


Today is 5 days since transplant. Lights have been on 18/6 (still in Veg). I have had to top off the resevoir twice now and added nutes with the top off at a rate of 2.5 grow 2.5 micro per gallon. I have not used bloom nor hygrozyme nor my hydroguard yet. I plan to flush the resevoir every 7 days (is this to often). I really dont want to flower untill my plants hit 22 inches. They are 100% indica and with this strain the have never doubled in height for me during flowerl. It looks like the plants are finally starting to grow a little. I had the leveles in the chambers raised up to the bottom of the baskets at first but lowered them about an inch today because i saw lots of root mass in the water (please look at pics and advise. Current PH is 5.1 PPM is 450 Nute temp is 70-74. Please give me the best advise I will try to update more pics each day. Again, goal is 3Lbs and I do plan to use CO2 in flower. AF-Gooey hit 3.1 LBs with same set up and 12 of his plants didnt make it.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you should raise ph to 5.8. Nutes ppm looks good. I would start to use c02 as soon as you can. I just got my Co2 hooked up and my plants have exploded.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

looking good bro ill subscribe and stay posted. +rep


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 11, 2009)

AnonGrower420 said:


> looking good bro ill subscribe and stay posted. +rep


Today is day 6 so far i have only used grow and micro. i want to flush the resevoir. It scras me a bit with my temp going between 71-74. I want to flush and start with 2.5 grow 2.5 micro 2.5 bloom. I would like to add hydroguard as well but how much per gallon. I will kill myself if i get bacteria. I dont know what it looks like. Also i think the PH of 5.2 is perfect. Thats what they say is best in the FAq section. IT says between 5.2 and 5.8 but 5.2 is best?


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Jan 11, 2009)

OK. Just a suggestion.


----------



## potroast (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, you don't seem to be listening to what we're telling you, so why not try this. Read the labels on your nutrients, and follow the directions.


HTH


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jan 11, 2009)

i built a knock-off of the aeroflo, not in use yet, my clones roots turned brown and slimey from high temps, i am looking to cancel the whole hydro thing, but i dont want to lug 15 5gal buckets, the hygrozyme has been in use for 4 days now and i have lots of new white shoots, USE THE HYGROZYME ASAP!!!! 8-10ml per gal bro, my only issue is trying to keep the temp down, i am affraid of getting root rot thats why im hesitant to use the aero system....get that hygroyme going so you dont get stuck like me...also what will you do if your temps climb? use ice? buy an expensive water chiller?


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 11, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> i built a knock-off of the aeroflo, not in use yet, my clones roots turned brown and slimey from high temps, i am looking to cancel the whole hydro thing, but i dont want to lug 15 5gal buckets, the hygrozyme has been in use for 4 days now and i have lots of new white shoots, USE THE HYGROZYME ASAP!!!! 8-10ml per gal bro, my only issue is trying to keep the temp down, i am affraid of getting root rot thats why im hesitant to use the aero system....get that hygroyme going so you dont get stuck like me...also what will you do if your temps climb? use ice? buy an expensive water chiller?


 I am currently running 2.5 grow 2.5 bloom 2.5 micro 5ML Hydroguard. I am going to add hygrozyme tomorrow. I am also going to start the bottle of ice trick to keep the temps down. Thanks forr all of your advise thus far. Pot roast. I read the lables it says between 5.2 and 5.8 so I stabalized mine at 5.5 current PPM is 575. Anymore suggestions? I have aton of white roots and they have seem to grown more bushy then height thus far. Though the stalks of the clones have gotten insane. I will take close pics in the morning.


----------



## tokin2008 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am about 2 weeks in with my aeroflo 60...Dont like puttin pics on but hey everything looks like it's going ok 4 u...I think you're worrying more than u have to. It shouldn't give u a problem


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 12, 2009)

Hidden Dragon said:


> I think you should raise ph to 5.8.


I second this. I run an Aeroflo2, and noticed Calcium/magnesium deficiencies when the ph is too low. May just be the strain that I grow, though.

You can take that water level down, though. To really take advantage of the aeroponics in this system, you should have the drain tubes low, but I like to keep at least a 1/2 inch in the tubes as a safeguard in case the sprayer quits working.


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, yeah, and I wanted to ask you -_* Do you have problems with your trimeter when your digital ballasts are running?*_ I know mine goes completely nutz. 2 of them actually, and 3 different ballasts, so I don't think any faulty equipment.


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

Hidden Dragon said:


> OK. Just a suggestion.


Nice, HiddenDragon!


----------



## LionsRoor (Jan 12, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> i built a knock-off of the aeroflo, not in use yet, my clones roots turned brown and slimey from high temps, i am looking to cancel the whole hydro thing, but i dont want to lug 15 5gal buckets, the hygrozyme has been in use for 4 days now and i have lots of new white shoots, USE THE HYGROZYME ASAP!!!! 8-10ml per gal bro, my only issue is trying to keep the temp down, i am affraid of getting root rot thats why im hesitant to use the aero system....get that hygroyme going so you dont get stuck like me...also what will you do if your temps climb? use ice? buy an expensive water chiller?


Everybody in this thread - read this thread!

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html

ALL your questions will be answered!


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 12, 2009)

5.2ph to 5.8 means put your ph at 5.2 and wait for it to raise to 5.9 then lower back to 5.2 then repeat hope this helps peace


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 12, 2009)

any pics of the mister setup and t's(black tubing) would be awesome man! (if ya could get behind there) 

nice fucking setup it looks SWEEET!!!! hehe


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 12, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> any pics of the mister setup and t's(black tubing) would be awesome man! (if ya could get behind there)
> 
> nice fucking setup it looks SWEEET!!!! hehe


 
Ok tonight is day 7 of Veg. (When do I switch to Bloom)? The plants are 4.5 to 6 inches in height. A little too bushy. stalks are f^^^^^*** huge. Roots are super white and long. PH 5.5 PPM 520 water Temp 76 I really need to get the temp down asap. LIghts are on 18/6 for veg. Water tempis at about 68 when lights are off then slowly creeps up to 76 while lights are on. room temp 80 rh 32. Should i flush the res yet? I am running grow micro bloom hydroguard and hygrozyme. Please give me advice. When should I switch to 12/12. Please look at current pics and yes I run my trimeter off its own outletso it wont fluctuate from other devices. Thanks for all your help so f



















ar.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 12, 2009)

One way to get the room temp down is add a fresh air intake. Your lights exhaust should make enough vacum to pull in fresh air. Personally I'd hook up the intake side of your lights to a fresh air duct. As well as bring in fresh air. Otherwise looking great. I really like your setup also I'd veg for one more week. That GDP doesn't get much taller in flower. But that's all just my opinion. Keep that ph at 5.8 and maybe incease you're ppm a lil and watch em blast off


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice looking grow aeronewby,

I would think of turning these to 12/12 fairly soon if I were you, It will also help with your water temps. 


Heath


----------



## murtymaker (Jan 12, 2009)

Aeroflo2 Family subscribed!


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 13, 2009)

im guessing you quoted that by mistake, site like makes u auto quote sometimes i think folks, its wierd..

just thinkin that, cause i didnt see the mister setup lol.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 13, 2009)

and day 7 from clone? impressive show a root shot broskee


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 14, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> and day 7 from clone? impressive show a root shot broskee


 Hi all I will update pics tomorrow when I get back home. I am currently in SO CaL vending to clubs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2009)

aeronewby said:


> Hi all I will update pics tomorrow when I get back home. I am currently in SO CaL vending to clubs.


yes you are.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 14, 2009)

holy shit thats a lot of shit!!

looking good


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 15, 2009)

1 go buy a half gallon of milk drink it 2 fill it up with water 3 freeze it 4 drop it in your res 5 do this once a day your water temp will be fine then when you flip to 12/12 your water temps will be fine with no ice


----------



## murtymaker (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep the pics coming... this will be great to watch and follow... thanks


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 19, 2009)

murtymaker said:


> Keep the pics coming... this will be great to watch and follow... thanks


 
Sorry its taken me so long to update. Today is day 14 of veg from a rooted 1" Rockwool Cube. They are set to start flowering tomoorow. Average height is 8 inches. Tallest is 11 inches. Remeber this is 100% indica strain GDP. I dont expect it to double. I have grown this strain in soil many times and if I veg to 2 feet then flower the outcome is only 3 feet so it basically increases in size by 50% once I flower. Results may be different with aero. I have not trimmed anything at all yet, Should I wait till the 3rd week of bloom? Lights are currently 15 inches above plants, I will be lolipoping these with netting. Please give me more advice. All 60 plants look healthy as $$$$. With 4 600s tottaly saturating the machine I better hit 3 LBS or average 24 grams per plant... AF_GOOEY did it in his trhead and like 14 of his plants died.. Please look at my pics and advise. Thanks.


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 20, 2009)

hm.... if you know your strain wont stretch all all...i would veg to at least 10 inchs...and loyyopop them a week into flower....


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 20, 2009)

naturalhigh said:


> hm.... if you know your strain wont stretch all all...i would veg to at least 10 inchs...and loyyopop them a week into flower....


Someone please have more advice


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 20, 2009)

i use to grow sensi star...and the girls would only strech like an inch or two tops as with just normal growing..have you grown this strain befor? you could put a net up on to where the plants are... or if you have more space in that room..what i would do is seperate that 60 site and do 30 plants on one side of the res and 30 on the other...veg and supper crop with no screen or make a Scrog...and weave them in and out of the screen...either way your goona want to clean up the bottom 1/3 of those plants to force the tops to grow huge,,, looks good


----------



## murtymaker (Jan 20, 2009)

AF GOOFY said he had some stress on his plants as well... A lil nute burn I think it was... So I hope you hit well over 3lbs, Cuz I have the 36-site aeroflo2. And I hope to hit 2lbs or over with a 1000wHPS on a mover.


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 20, 2009)

Great job looking great


----------



## aeronewby (Jan 22, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> Great job looking great


















Ok here are pics 3 days into bloom. some plants have finally reached 1 foot. Again I will just let them overlap everywhere. I do not want to trim or add the trellis netting untill at least 14 days into bloom. At that time i will trim off most lower branching that i feel not nessasary and do a lollipop for each.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 22, 2009)

GDP doesn't get much taller than what you start flowering with......slo growing girls but worth the wait...77 days of flower to get totally solid purple nugs and leaves....


----------



## murtymaker (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking really good! Great healthy color


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 22, 2009)

dude those are lookin really uniform..cant wait to see some nuggage.


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 23, 2009)

they are loving that 60 site aeroflo...i may just have to buy them..if there going ot be flowering for 77 days id say they could be ok to flower.... clear out the bottom foliage to get some huge buds... and save me some clones...lol..


----------



## tokin2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey I also am running an aeroflo60 and it's my 1st...Running 2, 1000 watters with air cooled hoods. White widow...I vegged for 2 weeks, am now starting 3rd week of flower...U guys would not believe how tall they are...They are hitting the lights and starting to burn, I have the lights as high as they will go! What do I do??? It's completely out of control and I really dont wanna cut the tops off...that would suck....any suggestions??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

tokin2008 said:


> Hey I also am running an aeroflo60 and it's my 1st...Running 2, 1000 watters with air cooled hoods. White widow...I vegged for 2 weeks, am now starting 3rd week of flower...U guys would not believe how tall they are...They are hitting the lights and starting to burn, I have the lights as high as they will go! What do I do??? It's completely out of control and I really dont wanna cut the tops off...that would suck....any suggestions??


bend them over and tie them down. pinch the stalks until they crush then fold them over. super crop it.


----------



## tokin2008 (Jan 29, 2009)

is this still possible while it's in 3rd week of flower?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

tokin2008 said:


> is this still possible while it's in 3rd week of flower?


sure, why not?


----------



## comercial (Jan 29, 2009)

I like this unit, I thought about trying this one with the 60 site expansion. I like the "apollo 2" system not sure if you checked it.


----------



## an11dy9 (Jan 30, 2009)

tokin2008, what schedule are you running your pumps? what timing intervals are they on?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*nice stuff....*


----------



## naturalhigh (Jan 30, 2009)

tokin2008 said:


> is this still possible while it's in 3rd week of flower?


 you need to get us some pics... buddy...but yes bend them slowly..tyhey will bend...


----------



## an11dy9 (Feb 5, 2009)

what happened to this thread?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 5, 2009)

an11dy9 said:


> what happened to this thread?


right??? dude is slackin...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2009)

dude is flaky. he hasn't even made it by to see my new truck yet.


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice indeed!


----------



## tokin2008 (Feb 16, 2009)

I run the pump 24/7 and have had no issued


----------



## comercial (Feb 18, 2009)

What happend?



fdd2blk said:


> dude is flaky. he hasn't even made it by to see my new truck yet.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 18, 2009)

damn I thought we were gonna see some nug shots soon.....

what a slacker.


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 18, 2009)

is this not transfered to a grow journal? I swear I read the whole thing and the guy vegged 2 long. link?


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmm few ppl grow aeroflo2's full up with 4 600 watt lites...pretty sure it was him. Check the journals chief.


----------



## naturalhigh (May 29, 2009)

bump bump bump i wanna see pics!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2009)

i saw the finished garden but got no pics. then dude just disappeared again.


----------



## an11dy9 (May 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw the finished garden but got no pics. then dude just disappeared again.


 
how did he do? did he make out alright and reach his goal of at least 3?


----------



## disposition84 (May 30, 2009)

I'd hope he could pull at LEAST 3 down with 2400w, that's only .6gpw which does not seem too unreachable.

Then again, his knowledge and experience with the combination of the genetics could lead to a varying degree of possibilities.


----------



## calidreamer (May 30, 2009)

aeronewby said:


> Today is day 6 so far i have only used grow and micro. i want to flush the resevoir. It scras me a bit with my temp going between 71-74. I want to flush and start with 2.5 grow 2.5 micro 2.5 bloom. I would like to add hydroguard as well but how much per gallon. I will kill myself if i get bacteria. I dont know what it looks like. Also i think the PH of 5.2 is perfect. Thats what they say is best in the FAq section. IT says between 5.2 and 5.8 but 5.2 is best?


Very important to keep the water temps down. I'm running an Aeroflo 36 for the first time ( switched from waterfarm 12 bucket setup ), my water temps got too high during the last couple of days of a 2 week veg and I'm losing plants as I type this. Real bummer! Needless to say I ordered a chiller yesturday. I hope it's not too late. The Aeroflo seems to grow my plants much faster than the waterfarms, either that or the House & Garden nutes or a comination of both. Good luck, and watch those temps. I'm in a slight state of depression right now, don't want you to experience the same.


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 2, 2009)

dude...just get froozzen water bottles and add oen to your res every day or as neeeded


----------



## calidreamer (Jun 2, 2009)

naturalhigh said:


> dude...just get froozzen water bottles and add oen to your res every day or as neeeded


More like every 2 hours.I tried that, I put 2 2 liter bottles in, it's hard to cool 40 gals at 85 degrees when the room temp is 87. tried that several times a day, it was a losing battle.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 2, 2009)

calidreamer said:


> More like every 2 hours.I tried that, I put 2 2 liter bottles in, it's hard to cool 40 gals at 85 degrees when the room temp is 87. tried that several times a day, it was a losing battle.


 
Sounds like you may need to invest in an A/C unit

-Mitus
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/199258-aero-nft-grow-journal-discussion.html#post2559898

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/191702-aeroponic-tub-setup-1000w.html#post2471965


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna harvest in a few days. Attached is a pic of one of the buds in my Aeroflo.


----------



## Mitus (Jun 3, 2009)

nice lookin buds man. Pretty big


----------



## murtymaker (Jun 3, 2009)

How do you flush with the aeroflo? Do you put the tubes all the way back up again so that the roots are submerged under water? Or do you keep it the same 1/2" stream of water?


----------



## naturalhigh (Jun 15, 2009)

noo man.yu just fill the res with clean water...turn on for about an hour...
then dump it then fill it up again with sweetberry and cearex and your good for about 2weeks..


----------

